# Fernseher als PC-Monitor



## Zweirad (9. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich habe einen kleinen Samsung UE27D5000 (27" (Zoll)) Fernseher und habe den jetzt an meinen Computer angeschlossen.

Ich besitze eine ZOTAC GTX570 Grafikkarte. Doch leider zeigt er mir das Bild nicht so an, wie er es gerne sollte. Auf die richtige Größe habe ich ihn skaliert, mit der Auflösung habe ich auch schon rumgespielt, doch tun will sich da nichts.

Das Bild wird, ich will nicht sagen unscharft, aber verpixelt und von den Farbeinstellung her wirkt es sehr komisch. Obwohl doch, es ist unscharf. Die Schrift ist merkwürdig verpixelt und schwer zu lesen, etc. Bei Google habe ich schon viel gefunden, es hat mich aber nicht gerade weitergebracht, weil die meisten dann auch etwas anderes als Problematik beschrieben haben.

Ich hoffe jemand kann helfen!
Gruß Zweirad.


----------



## Stromae (10. November 2013)

Hallo Zweirad,
hast du den neusten Treiber für deine Grafikkarte installiert? Hast du einen anderen Bildschrim vorher getestet? Ist der Fernseher geeignet für PC-Anwendungen (sprich Reaktionszeit?)


----------



## Trillian (26. November 2013)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM9648VUbcE


----------

